# our new dog got shot



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

We drove 137 miles to Yates Center KS on Sat to pick up a new dog, a pup trainer for the **** hunting business he is running. Got him for a good price, he was docile as could be. Now last night the man took him out and Tucker wasn't done hunting. So the man left him out there until morning. Dogs will go back to the place you turned out and wait for you. Sure enough, Tucker was waiting, he was shot in the shoulder and it had exited his back. Our new dog was shot and killed while laying down with a collar with the man's info on it AND a tracking collar. 

The only thing he can figure is that the deer hunters that have a couple cabins in the area shot him thinking he would scare off the deer. The sheriff and game warden are investigating.

Now I'm not blaming all deer hunters just these that did the act. Around these parts, killing a hunting dog is huge. Hopefully they will be brought to justice.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Sorry about your Dog.Hope you find who shot it like I did mine.Sue the something out of them.

This is one reason I don't let my Dogs run anymore,Deer Season is way too long.And some think they own the woods.

big rockpile


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry about your friends hound.

Is there a lot of deer hound hunters in your area? Tho illegal we have people who have deer hounds and don't mind running the deer off your place or your favorite hunting areas. There's been times I've wanted to kill people's deer hounds when they've come running through where I'm hunting and just totally screw everything up for the day. But I've never done it, just grin and bear it. There's always another day. So with that in mind someone might be fed up with deer hounds running through their area and mistakenly took your friends dog as a deer hound.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Sorry about your friends hound.
> 
> Is there a lot of deer hound hunters in your area? Tho illegal we have people who have deer hounds and don't mind running the deer off your place or your favorite hunting areas. There's been times I've wanted to kill people's deer hounds when they've come running through where I'm hunting and just totally screw everything up for the day. But I've never done it, just grin and bear it. There's always another day. So with that in mind someone might be fed up with deer hounds running through their area and mistakenly took your friends dog as a deer hound.


Over that way is very few if any that Run Deer with Hounds they do run Hogs though.

It is Illegal to shoot any Dog in Missouri unles in the act of killing Livestock.There is now a case in Arkansas from couple weeks ago a Guy shot a Dog on his place just because it was there.Last I knew he is in Jail where he belongs.

big rockpile


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry about your dog.I would tell what I would do to shooter but this is a public forum..


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

The morons who shot your dog must not know that deer won't run off..they will circle and go back to their property. After all, that's what they know. There have been research studies shown that deer are not affected by dogs. We had some dogs shot in Texas hog hunting and as far as I know, the shooters served jail time and paid fines.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

sorry wlw, here you can only use dogs in limited capacitys for hunting, mostly birds and **** most other game is off limits. the norm here and im only sharing so dont flame me too bad if you see a dog running deer or big game you shoot it. though you need to see it in the act though I know folks claim that they did and really didnt! so do you have a lot of out of state hunters in the area? if so maybe you can press your wildlife authoritys to require a test or something prior to giving a license so they know what the legalitys are. **** hunting isnt real popular here though deer hunting could be a state pastime.
see where Im trying to go here, I aint saying it was right what happen to your dog but maybe the shooter thought he was legal in his action in a ignorant way. again though sorry for the loss any fool shoot one of my dogs he would be due a beating at the least legal or not!!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

||Downhome|| said:


> sorry wlw, here you can only use dogs in limited capacitys for hunting, mostly birds and **** most other game is off limits. the norm here and im only sharing so dont flame me too bad if you see a dog running deer or big game you shoot it. though you need to see it in the act though I know folks claim that they did and really didnt! so do you have a lot of out of state hunters in the area? if so maybe you can press your wildlife authoritys to require a test or something prior to giving a license so they know what the legalitys are. **** hunting isnt real popular here though deer hunting could be a state pastime.
> see where Im trying to go here, I aint saying it was right what happen to your dog but maybe the shooter thought he was legal in his action in a ignorant way. again though sorry for the loss any fool shoot one of my dogs he would be due a beating at the least legal or not!!


If I know what the OP was talking about I have done the same and more than likely the Dog was doing nothing but laying there waiting for them to come pick it up.

Here you can't shoot a Dog for running Deer or just being on your property.If its being shot for killing Stock there better be dead Stock,then you still may be in trouble if you can't prove the Dog did it.

big rockpile


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Exactly, Big Rockpile. He did a couple turn outs(let the dog off the lead, tell em to go find some *****), and he hadn't hunted in awhile so my man left him. In almost all cases, if you leave a *******, he will return to the point of turn out and wait. Tucker was laying down when shot. The man said it, the sheriff said it and the game warden said it. With two collars on, and just laying there I don't see how anyone could think he was chasing deer(not flaming just stating). We have no one here that has deer hounds, that I know of, not even that many hog hunters.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

It's news to me that coonhounds can return from the place they were released at. Most percent of the cases, the dog needs a tracking collar or else the hunters won't get their dogs back. I know there are some people who claim that coonhounds can return..I find that hard to believe. Quite often those dogs are taken to a new place to hunt so how would they know to come back? They're not cur type of dogs which WILL come back. In the old days, people lost coonhounds all the time due to lack of tracking collars.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

TedH71 said:


> It's news to me that coonhounds can return from the place they were released at. Most percent of the cases, the dog needs a tracking collar or else the hunters won't get their dogs back. I know there are some people who claim that coonhounds can return..I find that hard to believe. Quite often those dogs are taken to a new place to hunt so how would they know to come back? They're not cur type of dogs which WILL come back. In the old days, people lost coonhounds all the time due to lack of tracking collars.



I never had a Dog that wouldn't come bhack.It does help to throw a Jacket or something out with your scent on it.

big rockpile


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

big rockpile said:


> I never had a Dog that wouldn't come bhack.It does help to throw a Jacket or something out with your scent on it.
> 
> big rockpile


 Me either Rockpile,all the coonhounds and rabbit dogs I have ever owned, would come back where I turned them out.I have left a hunting coat many times in the edge of a woods next to a busy highway and in my opinion,it saved their life,because they would lay down on the coat when they came back,and stay off the road.Thats a pretty sight early the next morning when you pull up and watch them laying on the coat ,and they raise their tired head up and look at you, as their tail is slapping the coat, because they are glad to see you.eb


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> how would they know to come back?


They BACK TRACK when they get hungry


----------



## myhorsejack (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm with Rose, a loose dog in our area = a dead dog. We have way tooo many dogs WITH collars turned lose to fend for themselves who then attack our livestock. So much so that we had some pack up a couple years ago and took down one of our horses!! The horse got away by running threw wire and cut up from one end to the other and THEN got hit on the highway while the dogs chased it at 4am. 

Now ask me about dogs left to run....our horses ARE OUR LIVELYHOOD! They pay the bills here.

That being said I am sorry your dog was shot and it makes you feel bad.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

There was a local doctor who shot his neighbors (another doctor)dog with his hi-power rifle...seems as how the dog(hound) wasn't chasin any stock jist roaming the neighborhood...Cost him 5000$ to compensate for that Mutt...The judge said if the dog had been harassing his stock would've been a righteous shoot..:hand:
in the old days when i was a preteen we still had OPEN range here in our part of the ozarks...Was and old hermit who moved into and old rock and concrete chicken house onna abandoned farm near us.
he had a pack of 20-25 large beagles which he let roam, some of our hawgs started showing up all chewed up . one day in the field about a quarter mile from the house we heard a ruckus an hogs a squealing, dogs abarking..
dad grabbed the old winchester .22 and took off across the field , when the dogs saw him a coming they quit an hauled azz. Dad just followed the dogs home and informed the old hermit that the next one of his dogs caught chewing on our hogs..he was going to follow them till they stopped (at home) and he was going to shoot ever last one of 'em..Tjhe old hermit coralled his dogs and was gone in less than a week...
The next person that moved in that old chicken house trapped a2-3 of our young gilts(1 of 'em mine) dad got to looking for them when they missed a couple of feeds and the fella had 'em behind a hotwire..Dad said you have our hogs penned.. NO, No i bought them at the sale barn..Dad walked over and kicked the hotwire down and chased them out as they didn't want to go past where the hotwire had been...Before doing this he had asked the fella to show him the receipt from the sale barn..the fella claimed he lost it..
After the hogs started for our barn, dad told him if you want I'll go to the salebarn with you and have them look them hogs up in the sales receipts records.... No No the fella said you take them but they sure looked like the ones I bought...he moved soon after also...


----------



## Wis Bang (Feb 20, 2009)

PA allows you to shoot dogs running deer. You have to tell the PGC that you did it and surrender any ID tags. You will be charged if you can't prove that it was running deer...

I doubt that many people would do it today...'cept idiots, we have more than enough of those around.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Ok, here is the deal. The dog was LAYING DOWN when shot. He wasn't chasing cattle or other livestock. He was waiting for the man to pick him up at the drop off point. Just laying there. Sheriff and Game Warden confirm he was laying down when shot. This dog is OUR LIVELY HOOD. The man has a business finishing coondogs and he was going to be our pup trainer. Pedigree out the wazoo. Meaning he don't track anything BUT **** or the occasional possum. This wasn't just some mongrel mangy dog. Coonhounds can cost as much or more than any cow or horse. 

Sorry for the anger issue, but if he was running cattle, or hurting someone I could maybe understand. But shooting ANY dog that is just laying beside the road is horrible.

I know of 2 people around here that got heavily fined for shooting running hounds(coyote dogs) just because they were there. You have to have pretty much a picture of that dog eating your livestock to make it stick. Dogs don't read property lines. They have the right of way.

While I understand killing a dog disturbing your livestock, if it has a collar with the owner's info on it, call the owner. 

Tracking collars are for when the dog is treeing but you can't locate it exactly. Some of them hunt deep. 

My man got laid off his job, and started this business to make ends meet. We have a waiting list of people wanting him to train their coonhounds, and you can charge more if you have a great pup trainer.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

No worries Rose, I figured some people missed that part I put it in my OP as well. We're trying to find another dog to replace him, looking at around 500 bucks to be spent and that's cheap.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

A dog can do a lot of damage by just showing up around some livestock. We've had our holsteins put through fences many times by roaming dogs. The result is more than chasing stock. More like broken fences, cut teats, veternarian bills, loss of milk production, and many times we ended up selling the cows anyway because the damage was permanent. We always had at least one 3 teater in the barn. Stray dogs are shot on sight at our farm. And if it has a collar it's turned over to the sheriff if there was damage involved. Otherwise it's SSS.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

||Downhome|| said:


> sorry wlw, here you can only use dogs in limited capacitys for hunting, mostly birds and **** most other game is off limits. the norm here and im only sharing so dont flame me too bad if you see a dog running deer or big game you shoot it. though you need to see it in the act though I know folks claim that they did and really didnt! so do you have a lot of out of state hunters in the area? if so maybe you can press your wildlife authoritys to require a test or something prior to giving a license so they know what the legalitys are. **** hunting isnt real popular here though deer hunting could be a state pastime.
> see where Im trying to go here, I aint saying it was right what happen to your dog but maybe the shooter thought he was legal in his action in a ignorant way. again though sorry for the loss any fool shoot one of my dogs he would be due a beating at the least legal or not!!


Arent u in MI? You can run everything but deer and elk with dogs there.****,bear ,bobcat,coyote,fox,squirrel.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

W.L.W. Just to let you know I wasn't suggesting your dog was running deer or doing anything it shouldn't be doing. I was just merely suggesting that someone in the near area might have a chip on their shoulder about all hounds or all dogs, thinking that all hounds are deer hounds or chicken killers, etc. and that might be the reason why they shot your friends dog. Stupidity on their part is what's wrong. 

TED71, only doe deer make small circles. A big mature buck can take a dog on a 10 mile round trip or more.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I wonder why when stuff is posted people can't read.The way I understand it the Dog didn't belong to a friend it belonged to whiskeylivewire.

But to tell you how I am on Dogs and Stock.Years ago I bought5 a Black and Tan ***** in Arkansas,paid $500 for vher.Couple weeks later she didn't come in a Guy called said he had her .I go over he said she was running with other Dogs but he had a dead Calf but didn't know if she had anything to do with killing it.I paid him for the Calf and told him I was sorry.Couple days later she was with me in the Hog Lot,next thing I know she has a 200 pound Hog down.

Well I went to the house got my rifle and shot her.My Ex got mad because I didn't try selling her and get my money back.I told her I wasn't putting my problems on someone else.

whiskeylivewire was the Dog on public land?

big rockpile


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

It was right in the road apparently. My SO owned the dog, which since we live together in our minds means I'm a part owner as well. Only reason I got upset was people assuming it was hurting livestock. He was just laying there. If someone has a grudge, they're stupid too. Most people around here won't shoot a hound. Ever. 

We got a new dog last night. He's a sweetie(that's important to me because of our kids around). It's another treeing walker, blanket back, red head he is PURTY! Nice pedigree came with him as well. My man says he won't go near that other place with any dog until deer season is over or the people who shot him are caught.

On the dogs and stock thing, we don't keep a mean dog. We're like Rockpile, if it was hurting someone's stock it would be put down. Not given away because you don't want that to happen to anyone else either.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

I was raised with hounds, brought up to deal with dogs like Rockpile does. I guess maybe there just ain't enough real dog people around anymore... very sad.


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

big rockpile said:


> I wonder why when stuff is posted people can't read.The way I understand it the Dog didn't belong to a friend it belonged to whiskeylivewire.
> 
> But to tell you how I am on Dogs and Stock.Years ago I bought5 a Black and Tan ***** in Arkansas,paid $500 for vher.Couple weeks later she didn't come in a Guy called said he had her .I go over he said she was running with other Dogs but he had a dead Calf but didn't know if she had anything to do with killing it.I paid him for the Calf and told him I was sorry.Couple days later she was with me in the Hog Lot,next thing I know she has a 200 pound Hog down.
> 
> ...


I had to buy a few goats one time for the same reason.I don't know many houndmen who would keep a deer or stock running dog,a young dog is different of course.This case is just a deer hunter or landowner being an as*hole.
When you have hounds dealing with these people is one of the unfortunate side affects.sorry you lost your dog.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I will post a pic, Rose! We hunt on Conservation land, and privately owned land where we have permission. If the dog gets on someone's property where we don't have permission, he calls the dogs back in or tracks em down. 

We are thinking of getting goats, one reason is so that they wouldn't run deer(don't think they would anyway but you never know). Plus I like goats milk

I think I might go take pics of him right now. I'm awful proud of him. We're thinking of taking him to the UKC hunts and shows. Now that would be fun!


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

He just turned 4 and we're calling him Rocky. Of course he has some long drawn out "registered name" but we liked Rocky. I liked Rooster. But of course the man and my DS10 thought they would sound silly out in the woods calling for a Rooster lol


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

whiskeylivewire said:


> He just turned 4 and we're calling him Rocky. Of course he has some long drawn out "registered name" but we liked Rocky. I liked Rooster. But of course the man and my DS10 thought they would sound silly out in the woods calling for a Rooster lol


 I bought a registered Treeing Walker coonhound back in the sixties that was named Banisters River Rebel Rock.I called him Rock.He was a pretty good dog.Anyway my little brother was telling folks I was killing ***** with Rocks.LOL I haven't heard anyone mention me throwing them rocks an killing *****, lately. eb


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

LOL EB 

Pic posted under new coonhound pics on a different thread....

Thanks everyone for posting on this! Nicole


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I tried competition hunts and shows back when I was in my early 20's. Use to get a prescription to Full Cry magazine and would take off to shows and hunts posted nearby. Never won a hunt and never won a show, would place 2nd or 3rd occasionally. The club I belonged to kind of fizzled out and so did my desire to competition hunt. I still train a small dog or two to squirrel hunt but that's about it. Right now I have a Rat Terrior that loves to tree squirrels. I have been thinking about locating nice size coonhound pups to start out hunting with my Rat Terrior and then switch them over to *****.

Once I get the hounds treeing squirrels real good then I would start offering them up for sale. Thought of this as one way of making some extra money myself.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

It can be a money making business. One of the man's cousin's married a man that won the world championship **** hunt(forget the "official" name). He got in the bird dog business now. I actually want to show em, he can do the nite hunts lol


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I added the pics on here for ease of access. not the greatest pics, but you can see his blanket back and red head. The 3rd pic is one of the black and tans the man is training right now. I just love them, and I thought the pic was cute


----------



## Toads tool (Jun 7, 2007)

whiskeylivewire said:


> He just turned 4 and we're calling him Rocky. Of course he has some long drawn out "registered name" but we liked Rocky. I liked Rooster. But of course the man and my DS10 thought they would sound silly out in the woods calling for a Rooster lol


I've got a rooster named Rocky.

Was the dog laying where he was visible from the road?

I've known of many ******** as well as city folk that road hunt and night hunt. Especially if they've had no luck that weekend the legal way.
With several beers and few targets, the pup could have been easy pickin's.

New rifle, shiny new bullets, deer tag, blaze orange accesories; a couple hundred dropped on the new hunting gear.
One of those "I'm gonna kill something this weekend" situations?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Here is a Picture of me and my first Black and Tan.I used him 3 years a Guy offerd me $1000 for him I turned him down.Week later all my Dogs were stolen 










big rockpile


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Rockpile, 

Were you ever able to file theft charges or find a way to get your dogs back?


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

have had this discussion before
if my dog is harrassing your stock i'll shoot it & make good for the damages. if my dog is on a legal hunt and chases the bear, boar, cat or whatever on your property and it trees or bays, i'll collect my dog apologize for your inconvenience & make good for any damages. if my dog runs game across your property and you shoot it just for being there, i'll get the damages out of you whether you want to or not. that's just how things work around here.
one of the reasons for no tolerance of dog shooters is the number of nonlocal "hunters" (mostly Marines) who think it's cool to shoot at dogs running during the deer season. first, it is legal to run dogs on deer here. second, during the deer season there are open seasons on many other types of game that can be legally hunted w/ dogs including bear, coyote, cat & fox. third, state law prohibits killing dogs unless they are first rendered painlessly unconscious first and only exempts the killing of dogs for KILLING livestock or threatening human life. unfortunately a lot of our Marines who are from dog shooting states where dog hunting is extremely limited, instead of being good guests have bad attitudes and show their @$$ toward the local hunters a lot. i had to explain to a Staff Seargent the other day that the arrows he has been slinging at dogs can land him in jail. by being an @$$, he is violating hunter harassment laws and could be charged w/felony animal cruelty. and if he were convicted of these by the state of NC, the Marine Corps would then court martial him. also that by being a jerk off he was feeding a local Vs Marine animosity that can & does at time end w/ violence perpetrated against young unsuspecting Marines.

remember, the feelings you have for your animals because of the time spent dealing w/ them and the anger you feel over @$$holes (usually neighbors) allowing their freeroaming animals to damage yours. well those are the same feelings dog hunters hav about people needlessly taking shots at their dogs. that much anger on both sides can lead to tragic consequences. keep that in mind the next time you shoot dogs on site. 
if you live next to large properties that are commonly hunted by doghunters, put in a game fence. it is the absolute best protection for your stock & if your fence keeps the game out it will keep hunting dogs off your property.


----------

